

Idea to Market in 5 Months: Making the Glif - lt
http://www.therussiansusedapencil.com/post/2794775825/idea-to-market-in-5-months-making-the-glif

======
vikramhaer
Very insightful and inspiring look at the process of smaller scale design and
manufacturing. Looking forward to a similar write-up for the Cosmonaut,
another project they have up on kickstarter:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danprovost/the-
cosmonaut...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danprovost/the-cosmonaut-a-
wide-grip-stylus-for-touch-screens)

